# [GUIDE] Re-install a CM7 via CWM.



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

I figured this might be useful to some users who aren't familiar with recovery or flashing .zips. It is useful if you've messed up your install or want to start fresh without using a computer.

This whole process can take less than 3 minutes if you memorized the steps and can navigate the menus fast.

*
THIS SHOULD ONLY BE DONE IF YOU WANT TO WIPE ALL USER AND SYSTEM DATA, THIS INCLUDES MARKET AND ROOT APPLICATIONS. THE SD CARD PARTITION WILL NOT BE AFFECTED.*

You will need to have the CM7 install .zip on your sdcard partition and optionally a gapps .zip, which is recommended for the market...you can find this at http://goo-inside.me/gapps/

I assume you've already installed CWM via novacom, CWM makes this very easy....If so you should be able to boot into CWM via the mobootloader at bootup.

Use the volume-up-down to navigate the menu, and the home button to select an option

1. Boot into the CWM Recovery.

2. navigate to "wipe data/factory reset" in the main menu and navigate through the "No"'s to confirm
Once this is finished, you will be back at the main menu again. *THIS WILL FORMAT ALL USER APPS AND SETTINGS ON THE /DATA PARTITION*

3. now navigate to "mount and storage" on main menu, then down to "format /system", navigate through the "No"'s to confirm, this will remove all previous CM ROM information and allow you to start fresh if you've messed with root riles or permission etc.

4.Now you're ready to re-install CM7 without a computer, if you have the cm7 install .zip on your sd card partition. Navigate down to "install zip from sdcard" then select the first option which should be "choose zip from sdcard".

5. Now find the cm install .zip and select it, then navigate through the "No"'s to confirm it, this will begin the installation of CM7 and will take less than 45 seconds from my experience(I have done this several times already because I love to mess with the system apps).

6. Once that is complete, do the same thing, but find your gapps .zip and install it.

7. Press the power button a couple times to back out to the main menu and select reboot, you should now be able to sit back and see CM7 boot up.

 hope this is helpful


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Plancy said:


> I figured this might be useful to some users who aren't familiar with recovery or flashing .zips. It is useful if you've messed up your install or want to start fresh without using a computer.
> 
> This whole process can take less than 3 minutes if you memorized the steps and can navigate the menus fast.
> 
> ...


Where did you get the CM7 zip file for the touchpad? ....................


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

The one you place in your cminstall folder on the sdcard partition of your TouchPad for ACMEInstaller to find. This is flashable through CWM.


----------

